# Simrad Temp Sensor



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

milwaukee temp gun - Google Search


----------



## JPlamb (Apr 3, 2016)

Considering they are the same price i'd opt for a built-in solution.

I'm wondering specifically about the above mentioned Simrad (or other mfg) small-profile NMMA device and if anyone has used it.

I am not wanting to add additional displays or gauges.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

interested in your findings


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> milwaukee temp gun - Google Search


Used the same approach (easier than run cables 😁). Have you done a comparison with regular thermometers as I find mine to be lower than true temp? Not sure if it has to do with the model I have or the technology.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> Used the same approach (easier than run cables 😁). Have you done a comparison with regular thermometers as I find mine to be lower than true temp? Not sure if it has to do with the model I have or the technology.


I use a Fluke and a Milwaukee on a daily basis for finding ice plugs in pipelines, checking discharge and head temperatures on gas compressors and seeing how cold the air is coming out of my truck vents…
I think these are very accurate compared to a regular thermometer but that depends on what you are referencing as “regular”.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Fluke !
Thats where I put my $$$


----------



## woodduck (Oct 7, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> Fluke !
> Thats where I put my $$$


A buddy of mine worked in sales at fluke so I got to mess around with their stuff a bunch and man if I had the coin and need I'd pic up their thermal imaging gun. That thing is fun to play with


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I use a Fluke and a Milwaukee on a daily basis for finding ice plugs in pipelines, checking discharge and head temperatures on gas compressors and seeing how cold the air is coming out of my truck vents…
> I think these are very accurate compared to a regular thermometer but that depends on what you are referencing as “regular”.


Trying to figure out how much methanol or hydrate inhibitor you need to get in?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> Trying to figure out how much methanol or hydrate inhibitor you need to get in?


If there is an ice plug in a flow line you can see the temperature drop as you scan the pipe with the laser. Compressor discharge gas temperatures get hotter than a specified parameter if the valves are going bad or are bad.
I calculate methanol injection rate based off of gas flow and temperature. Hydrogen Sulfide scavenger is based off of flow rate and H2S history of the wells. Some of our locations have gas sampling units that porportionally inject chemicals based on real time readings. 
Most of my equipment has an insane number of sensors and transmitters that send real time data so I can monitor remotely and some parameters I can actually adjust remotely.

Anyway, a simple water temerature sensor is not hard to add to a skiff but a temperature gun is cheaper and can be used for a lot of different applications if you are a resourceful person.


----------

